# Chat erstellen



## LyncH159 (7. Jan 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne einen Chat Swing erstellen. Ich habe dazu zwei Textfelder genutzt. Ein Textfeld, wo eine Nachricht eingegeben wird und ein Textfeld wo der Dialog angezeigt wird. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich sowas am besten programmieren kann...


----------



## mrBrown (7. Jan 2018)

LyncH159 hat gesagt.:


> Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich sowas am besten programmieren kann...


Wie du das GUI oder wie du die Logik programmierst?


----------



## LyncH159 (7. Jan 2018)

Die GUI hauptsächlich. Damit ich weiß wie ich z.B den unteren Text immer zum oberen Text adde


----------



## Xyz1 (7. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wie du das GUI oder wie du die Logik programmierst?


Das ist völlig egal.

@LyncH159 : Hast du die Regeln gelesen? https://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/

Erstmal postest du deinen Code, bevor hier auch nur ein Rat gegeben wird.


----------



## LyncH159 (7. Jan 2018)

Gibt eine Methode um ein Textfield einem String zu "addieren" ? Über .setText wird ja der gesamte Text gelöscht.


----------



## mrBrown (7. Jan 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Das ist völlig egal.
> 
> @LyncH159 : Hast du die Regeln gelesen? https://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/
> 
> Erstmal postest du deinen Code, bevor hier auch nur ein Rat gegeben wird.


Es ist nicht egal, weil das nun mal zwei völlig unterschiedliche Bereiche sind.

Und warum wird ständig Code gefordert, wenn es um allgemeine Fragen geht, der bringt dabei überhaupt nichts...


----------



## mrBrown (7. Jan 2018)

LyncH159 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt eine Methode um ein Textfield einem String zu "addieren" ? Über .setText wird ja der gesamte Text gelöscht.


Man kann den alten String mit dem neuen konkatenieren und diesen setzen 

Aber Textfeld ist dafür nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl


----------



## Robat (7. Jan 2018)

Ich würde für den Chatverlauf auch eher auf eine TextArea setzen. 
Die haben meist schon Methoden um Inhalte anzuhängen.

Wenn der Button gedrückt wirst nimmst du dir einfach den Text aus dem TextField und hängst ihn an die TextArea dran.


----------



## LyncH159 (7. Jan 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde für den Chatverlauf auch eher auf eine TextArea setzen.
> Die haben meist schon Methoden um Inhalte anzuhängen.
> 
> Wenn der Button gedrückt wirst nimmst du dir einfach den Text aus dem TextField und hängst ihn an die TextArea dran.


Wie ist denn der Befehl bzw. die Methode um es an die TextArea dranzuhängen?


----------



## mrBrown (7. Jan 2018)

LyncH159 hat gesagt.:


> Wie ist denn der Befehl bzw. die Methode um es an die TextArea dranzuhängen?


https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/javax/swing/JTextArea.html#append(java.lang.String)


----------



## LyncH159 (7. Jan 2018)

```
textArea.replaceRange(textField_1.getText(), 0, 1);
```

Ich glaube der Code ist falsch, ich übergebe als ersten Parameter das Textfeld. Da ich es ja immer anhängen möchte, lasse ich doch den Start Parameter auf 0 und den End parameter auf 1?


----------



## mrBrown (7. Jan 2018)

Wie kommst du denn jetzt plötzlich zu replaceRange, die passende Methode stand doch grad da


----------



## LyncH159 (7. Jan 2018)

Sorry, habe mich anscheinend verlesen.

```
textArea.append(textField_1.getText());
```
So sollte es doch eigentlich richtig sein, oder?


----------



## truesoul (8. Jan 2018)

Alternativ und evtl. doch die bessere Wahl wäre ein JEditorPane.


----------

